# Station d'accueil pour plusieurs disques dur



## Superparati (2 Mars 2014)

Hello,  

Je parcours le net depuis quelques jours à mes heures perdues à la recherche d'une station d'accueil pour disques dur. 
Depuis que j'ai troqué mon  MacPro pour un portable il est difficile de retrouver une donnée dans un de mes 4 disques. 
Je dispose d'un boîtier fermé pour un seul HDD et vous conviendrez que d'ouvrir le boîtier pour remplacer un disque en espérant que cela soit le bon soit un peu trivial.:mouais:

Je recherche donc un dock pour brancher au moins deux disques dur possédant au moins du firewire 800 (compatibilité avec mon vieux parc assurée) et de l'USB3.

Autre idée serait de partir sur des boîtiers pour 3 ou 4 disques mais avec la possibilité de les voir chacun comme support de stockage indépendant et pourquoi pas en bonus la gestion du raid pour l'utiliser plus tard. Niveau connection je voudrais rester sur du firewire et USB3. Le thunderbold est beaucoup trop cher. 

Enfin pour les personnes étant passé par là après avoir troqué votre macpro pour un portable quelle solution avez vous trouvé pour lire vos disques ?

_J'étiquetterai mes disques la prochaine fois promis ! Mais rien ne remplacera un dock pour lire les données _


----------



## kadet55 (16 Mars 2014)

salut 
si l'idee de partir sur un boitier externe en USB3 avec quatre baie pour des disc 2,5" et 3,5" t'intéresse j'en ai un tout neuf que je vais mettre en vente .
marque ici box modèle IB-RD3640SU3.
connectique USB 3 et E-sata .(adaptateur USB3/firewire possible dans le commerce)
compatible sata 3-2-1 utilisable sur mac et pc en mode single ,spanning, raid -0-1-3-5-10 
avec refroidissement réglable auto ou manuel .
boitier noir .

voila c 'est la solution que j'avais trouver pour lire mes quatre disc sans avoir quatre boitier externe indépendant qui me faisais un bordel pas possible avec les quatre alimentation et les quatres cable USB derrière le mac.
et j'en suis très content .

pour infos il est garantie un an (comme dit plus haut il est neuf .)je le vend 100 balle 

salut 

stef


----------



## Superparati (16 Mars 2014)

Bonjour kadet55,

Merci pour ton retour. J'avais en visuel ce boitier et également le Mercury Elite-AL Pro Qx2 Multi-Interface 4-Bay Raid.

Petite question: ton boitier accepte de monter et d'afficher les disques dur indépendamment des uns des autres ?
Car pour le moment je cherche à monter mes 4 disques dur dont la capacité et la marque sont différents.

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mars 2014)

Superparati a dit:


> Je recherche donc un dock pour brancher au moins deux disques dur possédant au moins du firewire 800 (compatibilité avec mon vieux parc assurée) et de l'USB 3.0.
> 
> Autre idée serait de partir sur des boîtiers pour 3 ou 4 disques mais avec la possibilité de les voir chacun comme support de stockage indépendant et pourquoi pas en bonus la gestion du raid pour l'utiliser plus tard. Niveau connection je voudrais rester sur du firewire et USB3.



OWC Mercury Pro Qx2 4-Bay RAID 0/1/5/10 eSATA, FireWire 400/800, USB3.0/2.0 Desktop Removable Bay Storage Solution - up to 16.0TB

G-SPEED Q - RAID haut débit avec une interface quadruple

My Cloud EX4

Boîtier 2 disques durs USB 3.0, eSATA et FireWire 800


----------



## Superparati (16 Mars 2014)

Merci Joël Pierre.


----------



## kadet55 (17 Mars 2014)

salut 
oui il accepte de monter les disc individuellement .
pour moi aussi c 'est important .car j'ai pas mal de disc de taille différente.

j'ai aussi commander le boitier owc élite pro quatre baie ,je le recoie mercredi .

stef


----------



## Superparati (17 Mars 2014)

Extra tu me diras alors ce que tu penses de ces deux produits en dehors que l'un soit un NAS et l'autre non.
- Qualité
- Perf
- Finition
- Performance
- Bruit

Autres questions, le mode NAS est-il vraiment sympa, l'expérience sur iPad est-elle concluante ?
Dans mon imagination, puis-je monter les disques indépendamment en mode NAS ou non ? j'imagine que oui 


Enfin mes disques contiennent déjà des tonnes de données et je n'ai pas envie de les perdre en les insérant sous prétexte que le boitier a besoin de configurer l'ensemble. Sur ce point tu peux certainement m'éclairer  !



Thanks


----------



## kadet55 (18 Mars 2014)

il  n'y a pas de mode n'as ,sur aucun des deux ?
quand au formatage obligatoire des disc en mode single ça dépend des disc .le ici box m'a obliger a formater certain disc et pas d'autre.je croyais qu'il n'avais pas besoin moi non plus mais il doit renommer les disc apparemment pour les afficher et les monter correctement .

ps j'ai mis en vente le icibox a 110 euros sur bonsoir si ça interresse quelqu'un .


----------



## Superparati (18 Mars 2014)

L'icy box est un boîtier NAS mais pas l'OWC. 

Merci pour tes précisons


----------



## kadet55 (19 Mars 2014)

bas merci pour les tiennes .

l'owc est arriver dans quelque jours j'en saurais plus .deja c'est pas la meme construction ,et il est bruyant (trop),il est livrée avec tout les cable qu'il est capable d'utilise usb sata firewire.il n'est compatible qu'avec les disc 3,5" (sauf bidouille).

j'ai eu un soucie avec owc mais une fois payer le élite pro plus personne au bout de la ligne et ça c'est plus que chiant mais apparement ça devient courant aujourd(hui .

voila pour l'instant .

stef


----------



## Superparati (23 Mars 2014)

Hello alors reçu le boîtier ? Quels sont tes premières impressions ?


----------



## kadet55 (26 Mars 2014)

salut 
l'owc fonctionne bien se qui est dommage c'est qu'il fait du bruit.

c'est difficile de l'avoir a cote de soit sur le bureau .

l'owc a moins de choix dans le type de raid a utilise.

si non il fait son boulot.


stef


----------



## Superparati (3 Avril 2014)

Donc l'OWC fait plus de bruit que l'Icy mais ce dernier formate automatiquement les disques dur.
Je vais encore un peu patienter.


----------



## moky99 (9 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,j'ai aussi un peu le même besoin, à savoir que je suis photographe, j'ai 4 disques 3 1/2   1T0 pleins et je souhaite un boîtier externe où je puisse racker mes 4 disques simultanément ou en les allumant séparément...Le mode NAS ou RAID ne me convient pas, je ne dois pas avoir à reformater mes disques ou me servir de l'un des 4 comme mode RAID.Il me faut donc en quelque sorte un boîter simple SATA 3 à 4 baies rackables, sans aucune autre fonction que le fait d'allumer les disques et le boîtier doit être connecté à mon Mac en USB3.Je n'ai trouvé que des boîtiers 2 disques USB3 mais pas 4 disques.Vos conseils ?merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Avril 2014)

moky99 a dit:


> Je n'ai trouvé que des boîtiers 2 disques USB3 mais pas 4 disques.



Il y a ça en JBOD : Storeva Rack Mount Pro Silver 4 baies USB 3.0, eSATA, FW 400/800


----------



## Superparati (3 Mai 2014)

Hello ! Je remonte mon tropic car j'ai enfin sauté le pas. 
J'ai trouvé la meilleur des solution qui répond à mon besoin. 

Finalement, c'est très difficile de remplacer un MP quand on y a goûté !
J'ai fait une très bonne affaire sur ebay UK. Un MacPro de 2007 sans wifi pour le prix du boîtier 4 baies d'OWC !

Possibilité extrême de configuration et tant qu'à continuer la bidouille je vais m'en faire un vrai serveur de fichiers et de sauvegarde . 

D'après les commentaires que l'on peut lire à droite et à gauche, le boîtier OWC reste bruyant. Le macpro prend encore l'avantage ici puisque la construction même du boîtier absorbe les vibrations et les étouffent. À cela il vous reste le choix de glisser ou pas une carte graphique passive et vous aurez une baie pouvant accueillir 8 disques dur facilement en interne. 

J'ai tout de même commandé sur internet de quoi ajouter dans la baie optique un disque 3.5 ou deux 2.5" sous le premier superdrive ainsi qu'une carte wifi N 450mb/s. 

Le tout sera administré sous Mavericks via le partage d'écran 

Pour 250£ j'ai quelque chose de très malléable, silencieux mais un peu encombrant je l'admets par rapport à la solution pur boîtier.

Vive la bidouille !


----------



## Grichte (1 Juin 2014)

moky99 a dit:


> Bonjour,j'ai aussi un peu le même besoin, à savoir que je suis photographe, j'ai 4 disques 3 1/2   1T0 pleins et je souhaite un boîtier externe où je puisse racker mes 4 disques simultanément ou en les allumant séparément...Le mode NAS ou RAID ne me convient pas, je ne dois pas avoir à reformater mes disques ou me servir de l'un des 4 comme mode RAID.Il me faut donc en quelque sorte un boîter simple SATA 3 à 4 baies rackables, sans aucune autre fonction que le fait d'allumer les disques et le boîtier doit être connecté à mon Mac en USB3.Je n'ai trouvé que des boîtiers 2 disques USB3 mais pas 4 disques.Vos conseils ?merci



Bonjour,
Tu as décrit exactement ce que je recherche, en plus, si le rack pouvait disposer d'une connexion Thunderbolt, ce serait l'idéal ! Je n'ai pas besoin d'un système "Cloud", seulement besoin d'un boîtier capable de recevoir 4, voire 5 HDD 3,5 pouces (p.ex. 5 x 2To WD Red), mais avec UNE seule alimentation et une connexion compatible avec mon Mac Pro : USB3 ou, mieux Thunderbolt 2, voire Ethernet. J'ai longtemps hésité entre : Synology DS414j, My Cloud EX4 ou encore LaCie 10To 5big Thunderbolt, mais tous sont des NAS, et je n'en n'ai pas vraiment l'utilité. J'ai besoin d'un truc compact, sans une flopée de câbles d'alimentation derrière !
Où chercher ? Qui a une petite idée ? Merci de vos prochaines réponses.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2014)

Il y a *ça* et *ça* (qui fonctionnent en JBOD).

Et encore *ça* (JBOD aussi).

Jai deux comme *ça* qui peuvent fonctionner en JBOD.


----------



## Grichte (1 Juin 2014)

Merci Joël Pierre. Après de longues recherches sur le Net, je pense que je vais m'arrêter sur la Synology DS414, même, s'il s'agit bien d'un NAS...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2014)

Grichte a dit:


> Après de longues recherches sur le Net, je pense que je vais m'arrêter sur la Synology DS414, même, s'il s'agit bien d'un NAS...



Avec les NAS, il faut reformater les disques quon y met (HFS+ nest pas reconnu en interne), le débit est très inférieur à lUSB 3.0 (et a fortiori au Thunderbolt) et il y a souvent des problèmes dinstallation du réseau (NAS non reconnu par la Box).

Lavantage des WD Thunderbolt : on y met les disques quon veut (en RAID ou en JBOD), chaînage des boîtiers (Thunderbolt), discrétion (ventilateurs inaudibles), performances maximales (Thunderbolt), esthétique discrète.


----------

